# Londinium R or Vesuvius - Any help deciding would be appreciated



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

As previously stated I am looking to replace my Sage Barista Express and after hours of picking brains, researching and watching videos I had narrowed my search down to the below, I would appreciate anyone's experience or views on what to go for -

1. Vesuvius (Unused demo)

£2270

2. Londinium R

£2280

3. profitec 700

£1899

I will be using for home use and as stated in another thread I will purchasing a grinder to complement the machine at the same time.

new or 2nd hand (if anyone knows of anyone selling)

Appreciate machines may be subjective based on people's experience however I need a little help

All the best

Mark


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd recommend the Vesuvius


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you want to play with many settings? If so Vesuvius offers that versatility. With the LR you can adjust preinfusion pressure and time. Also do you want a lever or a pump machine. Can't knock the LR in my experience but that is what I wanted. Try and find some to play with and see what you fancy after. Then you need to think about that grinder...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'd recommend the Vesuvius


Decided after headache, after headache to go with the Vesuvius!!

Just noticed you aren't far from me Dave!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Do you want to play with many settings? If so Vesuvius offers that versatility. With the LR you can adjust preinfusion pressure and time. Also do you want a lever or a pump machine. Can't knock the LR in my experience but that is what I wanted. Try and find some to play with and see what you fancy after. Then you need to think about that grinder...


Thank you for your input, in all honesty a tough decision for me. I guess some people know what they want and others like me hope they make the right decision!

Really want to try a Londinium shot now though!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Profitec P800


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That is a really good price for a Vesuvius so I can see why you are tempted that's a lot of machine you're getting for your money

personally the L1 would be my choice every time for many reasons but the biggest one I can think of is great coffee with little effort.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Decided after headache, after headache to go with the Vesuvius!!
> 
> Just noticed you aren't far from me Dave!!


great stuff. Amazing machine at a great price. I was always tempted by one of those. Enjoy it!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Decided after headache, after headache to go with the Vesuvius!!
> 
> Just noticed you aren't far from me Dave!!


Where are you based?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Where are you based?


I was over in West Molesey however recently moved towards Gatwick (obviously further now)


----------

